# NM Rail Runner Bigger Trains!



## abqdave (Apr 10, 2008)

It appears ridership on the NM Railrunner is increasing. Within the past few weeks the southbound train at Albuquerque around 5:15pm has been increased from 2 passenger cars to 3. I can't find recent ridership figures on their website, but I am going to try emailing them. If they give me numbers, I will post an update here.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm glad to hear this. Every commuter train success is a success for us and Amtrak. Because people who enjoy commuter rail are more likely to give Amtrak a shot.


----------



## Guest_abqdave_* (May 7, 2008)

I finally got some ridership numbers. In April 2007 NM Railrunner had 42,634 passenger boardings, up 35% over last year.

For non-rail mass transit, ABQRide (our local bus service) has 916,169 boardings in April, up 18.8% over a year ago. It is the 32nd month in a row of increased ridership.

People all over are rediscovering mass transportation, both rail and non-rail. I have to believe this has got to be good long-term news for Amtrak...more people using it will lead to more political support for it.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

That's good ABQDave! I've been in ABQ several times. I rode on city bus from ABQ to ABQ (train station to airport). Also, I'm aiming to try riding on articulated city bus (Rapid Ride) on historic route 66 and RailRunner to Santa Fe (even though I'll have to wait until 2009).

I live in Portales.


----------



## abqdave (May 7, 2008)

Sorry for typo above...NM Railrunner boarding figures are for April 2008, up 35% over last year (2007). ABQRide figures are also for this year.

GSWager, I also can't wait for the Railrunner to start service to Santa Fe. I hate having to drive up there, especially coming down La Bajada hill during the winter.

I haven't visited your part of the state yet. The farthest east I have been is Santa Rosa and some of the old Rte. 66 ghost towns east of there.

Hope to meet you in the future.


----------

